# R5 joystick press sensitivity



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi All,

Looking to hear your user experience with the joystick on the R5. So far I have been using it for AF point selection but find that it often registers a ‘press’ when I am trying to make a vertical / horizontal AF point movement. This results in the AF point being moved to the centre which is pretty annoying. I have tried being very gentle and just tapping the side of the joystick so there is little downward pressure, but even doing that it still happens occasionally.

I have noticed this on the camera body and also the battery grip (with the battery grip being ever so slightly worse).

How have you all been going with the joystick for AF point movement? Ever run into this over sensitivity with registering a press?

At this point I am considering going back to touch and drag.

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2021)

I've not seen the issue, but we are all a bit different in the way we use things. I have almost no feeling in my fingers, so I have very deliberate movement of the joystick.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 10, 2021)

Since I got the R6 i have not had to use the joystick to move points. It is either tracking with the initial point in the centre or I use the touch screen to move the points. Having said that however I have played around with it while not in shooting conditions and I dont seem to have any issues.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 10, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've not seen the issue, but we are all a bit different in the way we use things. I have almost no feeling in my fingers, so I have very deliberate movement of the joystick.





Aussie shooter said:


> Since I got the R6 i have not had to use the joystick to move points. It is either tracking with the initial point in the centre or I use the touch screen to move the points. Having said that however I have played around with it while not in shooting conditions and I dont seem to have any issues.



Thanks to both of you for the feedback. I originally thought something may have been wrong with my battery grip as that was when I first noticed the sensitivity.

I don’t really have any issues when I am making big AF point movements, say from one side of the screen to the other. It seems to mostly register a press when I am trying to make a minor adjustment... eg. just a few AF points across. This requires a short duration nudge of the joystick and it’s that, that seems to cause the centering.

I might try taking the joystick sensitivity to minimum and see if that allows for a longer directional ‘nudge’ for the minor adjustment to be made.

I have now heard quite a few people say that they prefer touch and drag for manual AF movement... at the end of the day, that may just suit the minor adjustments I like to make better....


----------

